
You will be able order a Honda Urban EV from 2019 - smacktoward
https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/geneva-motor-show/will-able-order-honda-urban-ev-2019/
======
edmanet
Looks a lot like my old 1979 Honda Civic hatchback

